# Liteville 301 Überstandshöhe / Standover



## ThomasMUC (12. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte ein Fahrrad für meine Freundin kaufen. Jedoch ist dies garnicht so einfach, weil sie meist Probleme mit der Überstandshöhe hat. Hatte schon ein Canyon Frauenmodell aber mit einer Überstandshöhe von 78!!!! cm war das deutlich zu groß. Perfekt gepasst hatt das Trek Slus SL mit 68 cm, wobei sie hier sehr viel Luft hatte. Das Rad finde ich aber sehr teuer für seine Ausstattung. Dieses Wochenende werden wir uns mal das Helius AC 2012 (75 cm) anschauen und schauen ob das passt. Sollte dies nicht der Fall sein würde mich der Liteville 301 Rahmen interessieren in der Größe S und XS. Hat jemand für mich eventuell die Überstandshöhe bei dem Rahmen(26")?

Vielen Dank
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## 4mate (12. September 2013)

*Liteville* 
 			... das Zuhause der Liteviller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (12. September 2013)

ThomasMUC schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich möchte ein Fahrrad für meine Freundin kaufen. Jedoch ist dies garnicht so einfach, weil sie meist Probleme mit der Überstandshöhe hat. Hatte schon ein Canyon Frauenmodell aber mit einer Überstandshöhe von 78!!!! cm war das deutlich zu groß. Perfekt gepasst hatt das Trek Slus SL mit 68 cm, wobei sie hier sehr viel Luft hatte. Das Rad finde ich aber sehr teuer für seine Ausstattung. Dieses Wochenende werden wir uns mal das Helius AC 2012 (75 cm) anschauen und schauen ob das passt. Sollte dies nicht der Fall sein würde mich der Liteville 301 Rahmen interessieren in der Größe S und XS. Hat jemand für mich eventuell die Überstandshöhe bei dem Rahmen(26")?
> 
> ...



Die Überstandshöhe sollte bei S und XS genau so hoch sein wie bei den größeren Rahmenhöhen da das gute Stück ja den Drehpunkt im Oberrohr hat... ...also sind 73cm am Sitzrohr und um die 89cm am Steuerrohr mit 160er Gabel. (Nur 89cm da das S / XS ein sehr niedrig angesetztes Oberrohr hat, beim M sinds vorn schon 94cm). 

Bevor du soviel Kohle in die Hand nimmst - lass die Dame alles Mögliche Probe fahren!

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## ThomasMUC (12. September 2013)

Ja sorry. Wohl normal das falsche Forum. Nicht darauf geachtet ob es für die Firma einen Extra Forum gibt ;-). 73 cm? Ist das normale Messung bei ca. 1/3 der Oberrohrlänge? Kann jemand vieleicht noch ein andere Fahrrad empfehlen. Habe auch schon das neue Radon 150 W überlegt mit 74 cm überstandshöhe. Jedoch so kleine Werte wie beim Trek hab ich bis jetzt nicht weiter gefunden


----------



## 4mate (12. September 2013)

ThomasMUC schrieb:


> Kann jemand vieleicht noch ein andere Fahrrad empfehlen.


Und wie soll das gehen ohne genaue Kenntnis von Körpergröße und Innenbeinhöhe?


----------



## ThomasMUC (12. September 2013)

Ist doch relativ einfach ohne: <73 cm Überstandshöhe. Ob meine Freudin jetzt 2m Beine hat oder x ist doch relativ egal wenn sie sich dabei wohl fühlt. Wenn ich wieder nach Körpergröße und Innebeinlänge gehe komm ich wieder durch Theorie bei einem Canyon mit 78 cm Überstandshöhe an. Da es schon deiner zweiter sehr hilfreicher Beitrag ist bin ich mal nicht so:

Körpergröße 1,65m und Schrittlänge ca. 81 cm

PS: Natürlich suche ich nach hilfreichen Beiträgen wie von Lord Helmchen. Danke schonmal dafür

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. September 2013)

bei fast gleicher Größe/Schrittl. fühle ich mich auf einem Speci Stumpjumper/Enduro Größe S sehr wohl.
Als 26er mittlerweile aber kaum noch zu bekommen 
Bei Testfahrten hat mir auch das 301 gut gefallen. Das Giant Reign habe ich auch mit sehr viel Beinfreiheit in Erinnerung!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (12. September 2013)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> bei fast gleicher Größe/Schrittl. fühle ich mich auf einem Speci Stumpjumper/Enduro Größe S sehr wohl.
> Als 26er mittlerweile aber kaum noch zu bekommen
> Bei Testfahrten hat mir auch das 301 gut gefallen. Das Giant Reign habe ich auch mit sehr viel Beinfreiheit in Erinnerung!



Den Stumpjumper gibt's 2014 nur in der Evo-Ausführung als 26er.
Kann mich da Frau Rauscher nur anschließen, die Überstandshöhe beim Stumpi in S ist auch bei mir bei ähnlicher Größe perfekt.
Das Trek Lush hatte ich auch mal für nen Tag ausgeliehen, bin damit aber gar nicht wirklich zurecht gekommen. Bei sowas gilt halt immer: Draufsetzen - probefahren - eigene Meinung bilden... Unumgänglich, wenn auch mit Mühen verbunden, jeweils die Bikes in der Größe aufzutreiben und gescheit probe zu fahren...


----------



## HiFi XS (12. September 2013)

Ich fahr das Trek Lush SL und bin ja sehr zufrieden. Ich hab allerdings nicht den Neupreis bezahlt - ich hab erst zugeschlagen als die 2012 Modelle runter gesetzt wurden und am ende habe einen super Preis bekommen. Gabel, Rahmen, Hinterbau und Dämpfer und auch die SLX Bremsen sind wirklich sehr gut. Bin mit der Fox DRCV Gabel ganz besonders zufrieden. Das Lush ist ein schnelles Bike für Singletrack - besonders wenn es rumpeliger, wurzelig, leicht verblockt wird. Klettert Trails auch gut hoch. Überstandhöhe ist ja bekanntlich top.  Ich bin schon einiges mit dem Lush gefahren - auch sehr verblocktes Gelände am Ochsenkopf - das Lush steckt einiges Weg und kann auf jeden Fall mehr als ich 


 Bei Trek wird's aber auch bald kritisch mit 26...


----------



## scylla (12. September 2013)

ThomasMUC schrieb:


> Körpergröße 1,65m und Schrittlänge ca. 81 cm



bei 81cm Schrittlänge solche Probleme mit der Überstandshöhe? 
Da juckt's mich mal wieder in den Fingern meinen alten Spruch mit "lern lieber nach hinten abzusteigen" abzulassen 
Nicht falsch verstehen, ist nicht bös gemeint... aber das wäre wirklich der bessere Weg als krampfhaft nach einem Rahmen mit möglichst geringer Überstandshöhe zu suchen. Wenn's ernsthaft ins steilere Gelände geht ist die Überstandshöhe, egal wie klein sie sein mag, eh nie klein genug 

Ich hab eine Schrittlänge von 82cm, und hatte bereits sowohl 301 Mk8 als auch 901 in Größe S. Beim 301 >= Mk9 ist das Oberrohr gegenüber dem Mk8 nochmal etwas abgesenkt und das Sitzrohr ist kürzer geworden. Mit beiden Rädern kam ich gut zurecht und hatte nie Probleme mit der Überstandshöhe. Mein Mann fährt mit 79cm Schrittlänge sogar ein 301 Mk9 in Größe M, und auch er hat mit der Überstandshöhe keinerlei Schwierigkeiten.
Ich achte beim Rahmenkauf auch eher auf die Sitzrohrlänge als auf die Überstandshöhe, da erstere beim Fahren relevant ist, zweitere für mich eigentlich nie (solange ich im Flachen halbwegs bequem drüber stehen kann). Als Daumenregel passt mir die Überstandshöhe bei Sitzrohrlängen bis 430mm immer sehr bequem, egal wie hoch das Tretlager ist.
Aktuell fahr ich ein Cotic Rocket in Größe S, und bin extrem angetan davon.

Für deine Freundin könnte es imho eher bei der Oberrohrlänge und den modernen/recht langen Rahmengeometrien eng werden, da sie ja einen recht kurzen Oberkörper zu haben scheint. Daher nicht nur auf Rahmenhöhen und Überstandshöhen achten, sondern auch auf die Oberrohrlänge, und unbedingt Probefahren!


----------



## ThomasMUC (13. September 2013)

Mir wäre die Übstandshöhe auch nicht so wichtig. Leider ist es halt wie immer im Leben: Wenn das Kind einmal in den Brunnen gefallen ist - das heißt nach einer Tour auf Gran Canaria mit einem Canndonale 120 Xlr in Größe S mit blauen Flecken im Schritt - kann man noch so gut argumentieren, da kommt nichts an . Und wenn sie sich dabei besser fühlt such ich halt schon eine ganze lange Zeit nach niedrigen Überstandshöhen ;-). Aber die Beiträge helfen mir auf jedenfall schonmal gut weiter. Das Giant Trance W ist ja mal z.b sehr gut. UNd das mit der Liteville klingt auch nicht so verkehrt. Mal schauen wie am WE das Helius AC in Größe S sich fährt und dann mal schauen. 

Vielen Dank schonmal für die vielen Beiträge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (13. September 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> ....
> Nicht falsch verstehen, ist nicht bös gemeint... aber das wäre wirklich der bessere Weg als krampfhaft nach einem Rahmen mit möglichst geringer Überstandshöhe zu suchen. Wenn's ernsthaft ins steilere Gelände geht ist die Überstandshöhe, egal wie klein sie sein mag, eh nie klein genug
> ...
> Ich achte beim Rahmenkauf auch eher auf die Sitzrohrlänge als auf die Überstandshöhe, da erstere beim Fahren relevant ist, zweitere für mich eigentlich nie (solange ich im Flachen halbwegs bequem drüber stehen kann)...


Die ganze Zeit beherrsche ich mich und denke, hoffentlich äußert sich Scylla noch dazu 
(Federweg und Überstandshöhe sind nunmal gegensätzlich )
Natürlich blöd, wenn es schon schmerzhafte blaue Flecken gab, aber ich mache die Beobachtung, daß Frauen (es sind meist Frauen), welche MtBs mit der bewußt niedrigen Überstandshöhe fahren, sodaß sie - wenn das Rad scheut - bequem nach vorn absteigen können, dies dann immer tun, also auch im steilen Gelände versuchen oder bei Situationen, wo ein seitliches oder nach hinten Abspringen wesentlich schmerzfreier wäre.
Somit gaukelt die niedrige Überstandshöhe auch etwas vor.

Wenn man nur Feldwege fährt (das meine ich nicht herablassend!), dann ist das ja o.k., man kann wie beim Körbchenfahrrad bequem nach vorn absteigen, aber dann braucht man auch nicht soviel Federweg und dann passen mehr Modelle von der Geometrie.

Aber noch etwas zur gestellten Frage:
Das Cannondale Claymore hat auch eine sehr niedrige Überstandshöhe, trotz ordentlich Federweg, aber leider auch ein sehr tiefes Tretlager, aber das ist ja auch Geschmacksache.
Viel Freude beim Suchen, Probefahren usw.


----------



## KarinS (13. September 2013)

@ Thomas: wenn ich Deinen Nickname richtig deute kommst Du aus der Münchner Gegend? Ich wohne 50km südlich von München und fahre ein
Liteville MK10 mit 160mm Lyrik. Wenn sich's für Euch irgendwie mal
einrichten läßt, kann Deine Freundin gerne mal probe sitzen. Optional
bietet auch Trailxperience im Allgäu immmer Liteville Testrides an, das
wäre auch eine Möglichkeit für eine Probefahrt.


----------



## Chrige (13. September 2013)

ThomasMUC schrieb:


> Das Giant Trance W ist ja mal z.b sehr gut.


Es muss auch nicht unbedingt eine Damen Version sein. Ich bin auch nur 3cm grösser als deine Freundin. Ich fahre das Giant Trance X 29er Grösse S und würde es nie mehr hergeben . Ich würde die 29er nicht per se ausschliessen. Vor einem halben Jahr hätte ich mir noch nicht vorstellen können, ein 29er zu fahren. 
Wie vorher schon gesagt, kommt deine Freundin aber um Probefahrten nicht herum.
Viel Glück bei der Suche...


----------



## Lenka K. (13. September 2013)

Die Diskussion hatten wir schon mal.

Bei 164cm Zwerggrösse und eher kurzen Beinchen ist Überstandshöhe für mich auch ein grosses Thema, auch wenn ich im steilen und anspruchsvollen Gelände natürlich nach hinten absteige. Aber wenn frau im Flachen kaum überm Rad stehen kann, ist es nicht so toll.

Hab' mir im letzten Jahr ein kurzhubiges (120mm), 26'' Scott Spark gekauft (S), dass von der Überstandshöhe her schon ganz knapp passt (am Sitzrohr gemessen 710mm, Pedal waagerecht 795mm, am Steuerrohr 870mm).

Ich komm z.B. auch mit voll abgesenkter Sattelstütze nicht so richtig mit beiden Füssen flach auf den Boden.

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## scylla (13. September 2013)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Die Diskussion hatten wir schon mal.
> 
> Bei 164cm Zwerggrösse und eher kurzen Beinchen ist Überstandshöhe für mich auch ein grosses Thema, auch wenn ich im steilen und anspruchsvollen Gelände natürlich nach hinten absteige. Aber wenn frau im Flachen kaum überm Rad stehen kann, ist es nicht so toll.



Da gebe ich dir absolut recht, im Flachen sollte man schon bequem überm Oberrohr stehen können!
Allerdings scheint es bei der Freundin des TE wohl eher der umgekehrte Fall zu sein wie bei dir: 81cm sind schon eher sehr lange Beine bei der Körpergröße, diese Schrittlänge haben oft auch Leute, die 10 cm größer sind. Daher dürfte es eigentlich hier nicht so ein großes Problem sein wie bei dir.


----------



## HiFi XS (13. September 2013)

Ich mag nicht unbedingt in die Diskussion rein... weil ich selber hab nicht die beste Fahrtechnik habe  aber, es gibt nun mal Frauen, die Überstand _brauchen_, um überhaupt über das Rad stehen zu können (weil sie keinen 81cm Luxusüberstand haben) und es gibt Frauen, die Überstand haben _wollen_. Dagegen ist nichts einzuwenden. Es ist am besten, wenn eine Frau sich mit ihrem Rad zufrieden ist. Und wenn sie mehr Überstand haben will, und diesen auch bekommt, wird sie womöglich  auch mehr fahren. Sie entscheidet selber. Ist auch richtig so. 

Ich glaube nicht, dass es Frauen gibt, die vorne über den Lenker abspringen wollen      Geht das überhaupt?  Ich glaube, die Frauen wollen vor allem ein Fahrrad haben, auf dem sie sich wohl fühlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (14. September 2013)

ich bin mittlerweile auch Meister in Hinten-Absteigen  Aber fühle mich trotzdem sehr viel wohler, wenn der Rahmen so wenig wie möglich Überstandshöhe hat! Hat auch den Vorteil dass man i.d.R. den Sattel tiefer versenken kann!

Wenn Du (ThomasMuc) aus München/Umgebung bist, kann Deine Freundin auch gerne mal mein Stumpi probesitzen! Nebenbei verkaufe ich es wahrscheinlich im Winter


----------



## ThomasMUC (15. September 2013)

Also es gibt wohl ein kleines Update: Meine Freundin hat ihre Schrittlänge wohl mit Schuhe gemessen. Nach euren Einträgen bin ich nämlich auch ein wenig stutzig geworden, da bei 81 cm ja 75 cm kein Problem sein sollte. Was kam dabei raus: Körpergröße 165 cm und Schrittlänge 77 cm. Das erklärt so einiges ;-)

Leider hat damit auch das lila eloxierte Nicolai mit golden Love parts nicht gepasst - sie war sehr enttäuscht  - also bin ich weiterhin auf der Suche 

Und danke für die vielen Angebote des Probesitzens. Vieleicht werd ich darauf zurück kommen. Es gibt jetzt noch erstmal 2 Rahmen zu checken in München und Augsburg: Liteville 301 und Nicolai Helius TB


----------



## MarkusL (18. September 2013)

Meine Frau ist auch 1,65 und fährt ein 301 Mk9, 140mm, in Größe S. Schrittlänge kann ich gerade nicht sagen, aber Mitte Tretlager bis Mitte Sattelgestell sind 65-66cm. Das sieht dann so aus:





Achtung: Bei XS ist beim 301er ein 24er Hinterrad vorgesehen. Das würde etwas aufwändiger in der Teilebeschaffung.


----------



## scylla (18. September 2013)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Aber fühle mich trotzdem sehr viel wohler, wenn der Rahmen so wenig wie möglich Überstandshöhe hat! Hat auch den Vorteil dass man i.d.R. den Sattel tiefer versenken kann!



Achtung! Überstandshöhe ist nicht mit Sitzrohrlänge (die bestimmt, wie weit man den Sattel versenken kann) zu verwechseln. 
Bei der Überstandshöhe kann man mit hydrogeformten Oberrohren und tiefen Tretlagerhöhen wunderbar tricksen, so dass man auch bei einem ellenlangen Sitzrohr eine akzeptable Überstandshöhe erreicht. Man muss beim Kauf daher immer beides beachten, imho (wie oben schon geschrieben) die Sitzrohrlänge noch viel mehr als die Überstandshöhe. 
Die Liteville-Rahmen haben alle keine so gute Überstandshöhe wegen der "klassischen" Rahmengeometrie. 

Worauf man wie ich finde auch achten sollte: die Art wie das Sitzrohr ausgeführt ist. Gerade bei kleinen Leuten, bei denen alles "eng" zugeht, erhöhen Remotesattelstützen durch die "Überwurfmutter" die Sitzrohrlänge virtuell um noch ein paar cm bei abgesenktem Sattel. Wenn es ganz eng ist, und der Sattel wirklich so weit wie möglich runter soll, wäre es eine Überlegung, auf eine Remotestütze aus diesem Grund zu verzichten. 
Verwendet man dann eine "klassische" Sattelstütze wird relevant, ob das Sitzrohr gerade ist, ob irgendwelche Flaschenhalterösen angebracht sind, oder eine Dämpferumlenkung am Sitzrohr befestigt ist. Dadurch wird oft der Einsteckbereich der Sattelstütze limitiert. Da ich gerne klassische Sattelstützen verwenden können will, achte ich daher beim Rahmenkauf auf ein gerades Sitzrohr mit maximalem Versenkbereich für die Sattelstütze.
Liteville-Rahmen machen das schon verhältnismäßig gut, da geht die Stütze bis zur "Umwerferdelle" runter. 

Oben habe ich ja geschrieben, dass man mit der Tretlagerhöhe an der Überstandshöhe tricksen kann. 
Ich persönlich mag zwar hohe Tretlager, aber gerade für ängstliche Fahrer (und das scheint die Freundin des TE ja zu sein) wäre vielleicht ein Rahmen mit einem recht tiefen Tretlager besser. Damit ist die Überstandshöhe schon mal geringer, und der Schwerpunkt des Fahrers kommt tiefer, was mehr gefühlte "Sicherheit" und "Stabilität" verleihen kann. 
Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich nicht, ob das 301 für eine ängstliche/unsichere Fahrerin wirklich das bestmögliche Rad ist. Der Rahmen ist eher für technische Trails gebaut und macht vieles möglich. Allerdings ist er nicht dafür konzeptioniert, einem technisch vielleicht nicht so versierten Fahrer maximales Sicherheitsgefühl zu verleihen. Nicht falsch verstehen, ist ein gutes Rad, aber evtl gibt's für bestimmte Anwendungsbereiche einfach Passenderes (z.B. das Claymore, das Votec_Tox oben erwähnt hat)

 @MarkusL
wenn der Sattel ungefähr nach der Faustformel Sattelhöhe (Mitte Tretlager  bis Oberkante Sattel) = Schrittlänge x 0.885 eingestellt ist, käme das auf eine Schrittlänge von grob geschätzt vielleicht 76-78 cm


----------



## MarkusL (18. September 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Wenn es ganz eng ist, und der Sattel wirklich so weit wie möglich runter soll, wäre es eine Überlegung, auf eine Remotestütze aus diesem Grund zu verzichten.


Auch bei der Höhe der Sättel (zw. Gestell und Sitzfläche) gibt es enorme Unterschiede. Ein flacher Sattel kann hier helfen.



scylla schrieb:


> @_MarkusL_
> wenn der Sattel ungefähr nach der Faustformel Sattelhöhe (Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante Sattel) = Schrittlänge x 0.885 eingestellt ist, käme das auf eine Schrittlänge von grob geschätzt vielleicht 76-78 cm


Was ja der Schrittlänge der Fereundin des TE entsprechen würde.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (18. September 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Achtung! Überstandshöhe ist nicht mit Sitzrohrlänge (die bestimmt, wie weit man den Sattel versenken kann) zu verwechseln. ...



ja, das ist schon klar, aber meistens hängt es doch ein bisschen zusammen. 

Das 301 ist, was das angeht, wirklich nicht der optimale Kandidat!


----------



## scylla (19. September 2013)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ja, das ist schon klar, aber meistens hängt es doch ein bisschen zusammen.



dass dir das klar ist, war schon klar


----------



## Frau Rauscher (19. September 2013)

ja ok  Btw. hast Du das schön erklärt oben, wie immer... Ich finde toll mit welcher Geduld Du das immer tust


----------



## MarkusL (19. September 2013)

Die Überstandshöhe beim oben gezeigten 301 beträgt ca. 71-72 cm (gemessen durch das Tretlager).


----------



## scylla (19. September 2013)

MarkusL schrieb:


> Die Überstandshöhe beim oben gezeigten 301 beträgt ca. 71-72 cm (gemessen durch das Tretlager).



Wird die Überstandshöhe nicht üblicher Weise bei der Mitte des Oberrohrs gemessen? 
Bei Messung durchs Tretlager käme also ein zu geringer Wert raus, da zu weit hinten gemessen.
Bitte korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarkusL (19. September 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Wird die Überstandshöhe nicht üblicher Weise bei der Mitte des Oberrohrs gemessen?
> Bei Messung durchs Tretlager käme also ein zu geringer Wert raus, da zu weit hinten gemessen.
> Bitte korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege.


Ich weiß nicht ob das festgelegt ist, deshalb habe ich die Messposition angegeben.


----------



## Lenka K. (19. September 2013)

Verweise hier nochmals auf die Angaben zu meinem Spark:



Lenka K. schrieb:


> ... ein kurzhubiges (120mm), 26'' Scott Spark (S) ... am Sitzrohr gemessen 710mm, Pedal waagerecht 795mm, am Steuerrohr 870mm.



Beim Liteville mit einer ähnlichen Rahmendreieckform müsste die Überstandshöhe vorne so um die 3cm höher sein, da 2cm mehr Federweg und um 1cm längeres Steuerrohr; dementsprechend auch mitte Oberrohr.

Was die Herstellerangaben zu der Überstandshöhe betrifft, handhaben das viele so, wie es ihnen gerade passt.

Die, die bei den Damen-Modellen mit der niedrigen Überstandshöhe werben, messen eben da, wo das Radl am niedrigsten ist, egal, ob die Angabe eigentlich relevant ist (siehe Überstandshöhe am Trettlager, war glaub' ich im letzten Jahr bei den Cannondale und Trek Damenmodellen so). Ähnlich bei Ghost.

Ausserdem ist mir schleierhaft, wie z.B. bei Scott gemessen wird: Herstellerangabe zu Spark S war 753mm Überstandshöhe, was einem Punkt irgendwo zwischen Trettlager und waagerechtem Pedal entspricht, nicht jedoch mitte Oberrohr. 

Aus meiner Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass das Probesitzen/fahren sehr wichtig ist, von den reinen Zahlen her hätte ich nämlich gedacht, dass für mich auch der Spark S zu hoch ist (mein altes Radl hatte nämlich mitte Oberrohr 720mm, was ich als optimal empfand, mal von den 63mm Federweg hinten abgesehen )

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## scylla (19. September 2013)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Die, die bei den Damen-Modellen mit der niedrigen Überstandshöhe werben, messen eben da, wo das Radl am niedrigsten ist, egal, ob die Angabe eigentlich relevant ist (siehe Überstandshöhe am Trettlager, war glaub' ich im letzten Jahr bei den Cannondale und Trek Damenmodellen so). Ähnlich bei Ghost.



Super 
Wenn jeder misst wo er gerade lustig ist kann man die Angaben ja gleich in der Pfeife rauchen. 
Mit der Messung überm Tretlager kann ich z.B. gar nichts anfangen, weil ich mich da nicht hinstellen kann. Da wäre mein dickes Hinterteil dem Sattel im Weg


----------



## Lenka K. (19. September 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> ...Da wäre mein dickes Hinterteil dem Sattel im Weg



Bei mir wäre das eher der Rücken  Aber: EBEN!

Im grossen und ganzen besteht das Problem darin, dass es vorne einen quasi invariablen Wert gibt (r+Gabeleinbaulänge+Steuerrohrlänge), egal ob Frauchen- oder Männchenbike. 

Es kann ein bisschen an der Steuerrohrlänge gespart werden, aber auch so nur um die 10mm. Und die Hollandrad-ähnlichen Rahmenkonstruktionen bei den Damenbikes bringen m.E. auch nicht so viel, da das Oberrohr meist recht kurz ist und daher die Überstandshöhe nahe Steuerrohr noch wichtiger wird.

Jedenfalls wird's für uns Zwerge mit dem ganzen 27,5-Kram noch schwieriger, ein passendes Bike zu finden. 

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## schatten (19. September 2013)

Für das 301 Mk7 in S (mit 2,25" Reifen) kann ich folgende Werte vermelden: 73cm durchs Tretlager und 80cm Mitte Oberrohr.
Meine Erfahrung zu dem Thema zitiere ich mal aus einem anderen Thread, auch auf die Gefahr, mich unbeliebt zu machen:


schatten schrieb:


> Beinfreiheit, wofür? Bin selbst auch nicht besonders groß (SL 72 cm) und habe bei vielen Bikes keine Schrittfreiheit. Ich frage mich immer, wofür das so wichtig ist?
> Um bei der Pause entspannt über dem Rahmen zu stehen? Die Schrittfreiheit bringt ja nichts mehr, sobald das Bike in Bewegung ist. Absteigen während der Fahrt zwischen Lenker und Sattel führt ja ziemlich sicher zu Aua, auch wenn im Stand Schrittfreiheit vorhanden ist (außer vielleicht, man kann rennen wie Fred Feuerstein ;-) ).


----------



## scylla (19. September 2013)

schatten schrieb:


> Für das 301 Mk7 in S (mit 2,25" Reifen) kann ich folgende Werte vermelden: 73cm durchs Tretlager und 80cm Mitte Oberrohr.
> Meine Erfahrung zu dem Thema zitiere ich mal aus einem anderen Thread, auch auf die Gefahr, mich unbeliebt zu machen:



endlich mal jemand, der meiner meinung ist


----------



## Lenka K. (20. September 2013)

Off topic

Hallo Scylla,

hast meine PN bekommen? Reiche noch eine mit meiner e-mail Adresse nach.

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## scylla (20. September 2013)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Off topic
> 
> Hallo Scylla,
> 
> ...



selbige wurde gerade verwendet


----------



## Sleyvas (20. September 2013)

Den qualifiziertesten Senf kann ich zu dem Thema nicht unbedingt geben - zumindest nicht mit Schrittlängen und Überstandshöhenangaben dienen. Aber ich bin selbst ein Stummelbeiniger Zwerg von 1,65m und fahre seit April ein MK10 in Größe S und kann mich nicht beklagen. 

In der Ebene kann ich noch halbwegs mittig über dem Oberrohr stehen, viel Platz ist da allerdings nicht. Bisher hat mich das aber auch nicht gestört, denn im Zweifel steige ich in abschüssigem Gelände sowieso nach hinten ab, was man sich spätestens nach ein paar "Fehlversuchen"der Gesundheit zu liebe schnell angewöhnt haben sollte. Das wird vermutlich auch mit einem noch so tiefen Oberrohr schmerzhaft, wenn es in steilerem Terrain passiert.  

Noch am Rande: ich komme mit den Füßen nicht wirklich auf den Boden, wenn ich auf dem Sattel sitze. Und es ist egal 



scylla schrieb:


> ...Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich nicht, ob das 301 für eine ängstliche/unsichere Fahrerin wirklich das bestmögliche Rad ist. Der Rahmen ist eher für technische Trails gebaut und macht vieles möglich. Allerdings ist er nicht dafür konzeptioniert, einem technisch vielleicht nicht so versierten Fahrer maximales Sicherheitsgefühl zu verleihen. Nicht falsch verstehen, ist ein gutes Rad, aber evtl gibt's für bestimmte Anwendungsbereiche einfach Passenderes (z.B. das Claymore, das Votec_Tox oben erwähnt hat)


 
Hierzu muss ich sagen, dass das 301 mein erstes Bike ist und ich bisher weder eine versierte Fahrerin noch sonderlich mutig/sicher unterwegs bin. Trotzdem fühle ich mich auf dem Rad gut aufgehoben und liebe es total (bis auf das regelmäßige Knarzen...) Mir fehlt zwar auch der Vergleich zu Bikes wie zB dem o.g. Claymore aber ich komme mit dem 301 bisher gut klar und habe Spaß damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (20. September 2013)

Überstandshöhe, wie viele andere Sachen, ist Geschmackssache. Wichtig ist aber, dass keiner sich genötigt fühlt, ein Fahrrad mit wenig Überstand zu fahren, weil Überstand unnötig oder 'uncool' oder nur was für Anfänger sei.


 Die Fahrerin fühlt sich mit reichlich Überstand am wohlsten. Darum geht es hier. Ich glaube nicht, dass es Sinn macht, die Fahrerin zu überreden, dass sie mit weniger Überstandshöhe auch klar kommen würde. Aber, vielleicht irre ich mich 

Ach ja, das wollte ich noch was dazu sagen - Der Thomas schrieb:  "Perfekt gepasst hatt das Trek Slus SL mit 68 cm." Die Werte von Trek  mit dem Lush (nicht Slus) stimmen - ich mit 73 cm habe einige cm Luft.  Die Tretlagerhöhe ist auch nicht niedrig.


----------



## scylla (20. September 2013)

Sleyvas schrieb:


> D
> Hierzu muss ich sagen, dass das 301 mein erstes Bike ist und ich bisher weder eine versierte Fahrerin noch sonderlich mutig/sicher unterwegs bin. Trotzdem fühle ich mich auf dem Rad gut aufgehoben und liebe es total (bis auf das regelmäßige Knarzen...) Mir fehlt zwar auch der Vergleich zu Bikes wie zB dem o.g. Claymore aber ich komme mit dem 301 bisher gut klar und habe Spaß damit.



nix für ungut, aber sonderlich ängstlich und unsicher bist du jetzt auch nicht gerade 

  @HiFi XS
Sicher soll hier niemand überredet werden, ein unpassendes Rad mit zu hoher Überstandshöhe zu kaufen. 
Es soll nur ein Hinweis sein, dass es außer der Überstandshöhe noch andere Dinge zu beachten gibt, die im Endeffekt wichtiger sein könnten. Besonders wichtig ist eben auch neben der Radtechnik die "Fahrtechnik" nach hinten oder zur Seite abzusteigen in brenzligen Situationen. Die Überstandshöhe rettet das eben nicht, wenn's nur steil genug ist. Daher predige ich das auch immer wieder. Es bringt nichts, das Sicherheitsgefühl von einem Faktor abhängig zu machen, der letztendlich vielleicht mit etwas mehr Übung irrelevant werden könnte. Ich persönlich bin eher der Meinung, dass ein Rad mit "flacher" Geometrie (flaches Tretlager, flacher Lenkwinkel) kombiniert mit einem Fahrtechnikkurs letztendlich mehr Sicherheit vermitteln würde als ein Rad mit besonders flacher Überstandshöhe. Aber das ist sicherlich nur meine Meinung. Andere/gegensätzliche Meinungen sind genauso vorhanden.


----------



## schloe (10. Oktober 2013)

Ich muss mit 165cm und SL 73cm auch immer viel suchen, besonders wenn es mehr Federweg sein soll (hab ab 150mm gesucht).
Was damit garnicht geht sind im Prinzip fast alle Rahmen mit geradem Oberrohr... folgende hab ich getestet
Canyon
Commencal 
Lapierre
Radon Swoop
Rose
Trek Remedy/Slash

Was gut geht, sind die hydro-Rahmen. Gut gingen (selbst ausprobiert)
Alutech fanes En
Spezi Enduro, Enduro Evo, Stumpi
Giant Reign (aktuell meins), Reign X
Carver icb (obwohl recht gerades Oberrohr, aber tief angesetzt)

Für mich ist die Überstandshöhe schon wichtig, obwohl ich kein Anfänger bin. Zum einen hat man bei technisch schwierigen Sachen mehr Bewegungsfreiheit und ein sichereres Gefühl. Zum anderen will ich anhalten können, ohne mir Gedanken um meine E...r zu machen. Zumal man ja nicht immer ganz geplant und freiwillig anhält  
Ich war jedenfalls schon oft froh, den cm Unterschied zwischen "kann einfach drüber stehen" und "Aua aua aua Spiegelei" zu haben  
Ich würde mir nie ein Bike kaufen, über dem ich nicht stehen kann... vielleicht muss man das Problem aber auch selber haben, um das nachvollziehen zu können...


----------



## Elmo66 (10. Oktober 2013)

Fahre das MK9 in Gr. S, bin 1,66 m groß und es passt perfekt. Werte hin oder her, das Gefühl auf dem Bike muss passen. 
Dazu wurde ja schon von Scylla und schatten sehr treffend gepostet 

Ciao, Elmo66


----------



## scylla (10. Oktober 2013)

schloe schrieb:


> Ich würde mir nie ein Bike kaufen, über dem ich nicht stehen kann...



Das würde ich auch nicht tun


----------



## madre (10. Oktober 2013)

ThomasMUC schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich mÃ¶chte ein Fahrrad fÃ¼r meine Freundin kaufen. Jedoch ist dies garnicht so einfach, weil sie meist Probleme mit der ÃberstandshÃ¶he hat. Hatte schon ein Canyon Frauenmodell aber mit einer ÃberstandshÃ¶he von 78!!!! cm war das deutlich zu groÃ. Perfekt gepasst hatt das Trek Slus SL mit 68 cm, wobei sie hier sehr viel Luft hatte. Das Rad finde ich aber sehr teuer fÃ¼r seine Ausstattung. Dieses Wochenende werden wir uns mal das Helius AC 2012 (75 cm) anschauen und schauen ob das passt. Sollte dies nicht der Fall sein wÃ¼rde mich der Liteville 301 Rahmen interessieren in der GrÃ¶Ãe S und XS. Hat jemand fÃ¼r mich eventuell die ÃberstandshÃ¶he bei dem Rahmen(26")?
> 
> ...


 
Hi Thomas 
meine Frau hat sich auch dieses Jahr das Lush Sl gekauft .. weil es ihr am besten von allen Bikes gepasst hat. Ja auch ich fand den Preis im VerhÃ¤ltniss zu den verbauten Komponenten recht teuer.

Ich kann jedoch sagen das das letzendlich keine Rolle spielt. 

1. wird das Komponenten Thema in meinen Augen immer ein bisschen zu hoch bewertet.. erst recht wenn man noch am Anfang der MTB Laufbahn steht. 

2. denkst du Ã¼ber LV und Nicolai nach .. sind ja auch nicht grade fÃ¼r Discounter Preise bekannt..

Generell finde ich das der Rahmen passt und ich mich auf dem Rad WohlfÃ¼hle ist 1000 * > Komponenten.



(Wir haben auf das Lush Sl Ã¼brigens mitten in der Saison 300 â¬ Rabatt bekommen.)

Beste GrÃ¼Ãe
Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThomasMUC (13. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

durch etwas Glück habe ich das Trek Lush SL bei einem Händler 30% billiger  bekommen und habe mich dafür entschieden. Meine Freundin fühlte sich auf diesem Fahrrad einfach am wohlsten. Und die paar Teile, welche ich für nicht ganz so toll halte, kann ich gegen meine übrig gebliebenen Teile austauschen.

Viele Grüße und nochmal danke für die vielen Antworten
Thomas


----------

